# So far so good



## Zach15 (11 Jan 2006)

Forgive me if there are typos in my post, I just had my eyes dilated for part of my eye exam and as a result I have a loss of my near vision.

   This is just a post to let ya all know that I passed my CFAT, physical, medical, and interview for my ROTP application for pilot. I am extremely excited right now and can't wait to get my blood work in with my recently completed eye test. Hopefully I will be going to aircrew selection in the next month or so.


   If anyone has any questions about the application process, let me know and I will tell you what I can without violating any agreements. 

 Also I had my own question: Is aircrew selection something that I need to prepare for? What do you reccomend doing to prepare for it? I was thinking about buying a flight simulator to get ready for the sims I go though in ontario, would that be a good idea?

                                         Anyways, everyone have a great night and I'll see ya all around on the boards.

                                              - Zach


----------



## kincanucks (11 Jan 2006)

In addition to reviewing the booklet that you should have been or will be given before ASC you could review the posts about ASC on this website.  From talking to previous applicants who have successfully completed CFASC the best advice to heed is to listen to the instructions and do everything exactly to those instructions.  Good luck.


----------



## ZxExN (12 Jan 2006)

I'm in the same boat Zach. Only difference is I'm applying as a DEO. I've been told my medical file has been sent from Ottawa and I'm just waiting for the green flag and hopefully ACS soon.


----------



## Zach15 (12 Jan 2006)

Awesome man. I hope it works out for both of us.

     What do you plan to do to get ready for ACS? I am deciding on a sim to buy and then probably just going to continue reading through the "from the ground up" book that you need to read for PPL.

          I've never been so excited for anything in my life.

                Zach


----------



## Quyen (13 Jan 2006)

I"m pretty much in the same boat 2. I will be doing my eye test on  Jan 16th and that is the last thing i have to do before ACS. I talked to the person in charge of DEO files at CFRC Vancouver and she said I will most likely goto ACS mid february. 

To prepare I got Microsoft Flight Sim 2004. I basically did the first flight school. For the final test they get u to take off, climb at a certain speed to a certain alt., then turn to a heading and decend, then turn and climb etc. I think its fairly good practice.  Good luck to all.


----------



## Zach15 (13 Jan 2006)

Yeah I heard Microsoft Flight Sim was good, but what I have been looking at is X - PLANE. It seems like a pretty good simulator and it actually has a FAA rating. I haven't heard anyone else talking about it so I am not too sure how legit it is, but it looks pretty decent:

http://www.x-plane.com

  Anyone use this software before?

       Zach


----------



## ZxExN (13 Jan 2006)

To prepare I'm not sure yet. I'm looking to brush up on my math, meterology, aeronaodics etc.,  Depends really on the ACS package I recieve and some advice from the people at the recruiting center. 

Did you guys buy the flight slick for the sim aswell?


----------



## Zach15 (14 Jan 2006)

I was thinking of getting a Yoke and maybe some pedals, which are offered on the x-plane site. They look like it would be a good investment, but right now as a student I don't have too much extra money kicking around. 


              On weds. next week I go in for my blood work and ECG, so my file will be sent off to ontario pretty soon after that.
                  Then I can start crossin' my fingers!

                     - Zach


----------



## Quyen (15 Jan 2006)

You have to do an ECG before ACS? I haven't had to do one, and my medical is back already. I know you get an extensive medical done after you pass ACS that includes a ECG.


----------



## ZxExN (15 Jan 2006)

I had to do my ECG and bloodwork first. Apparently my medical has been sent back from Ottawa on the 9th. I hope they contact me about ACS next week. *crosses fingers*


----------



## 23007 (16 Jan 2006)

I suppose you could practice with a flight sim and yoke but I wouldn't go overboard for it. As well, there is no need to study met or aerodynamics for Aircrew Selection. That is just a waste of time as none of that stuff is tested. Math might be tested for the Nav test but nothing that anyone with a grade 10 education can figure out. The sim at ACS was the first sim I EVER flew. I went in there cold turkey and managed to pass both the pilot and nav parts. Many people do this and pass with no problems. I've also heard of a few guys with ppl's and commercial licenses who have also failed. So if you are one of those guys who needs to really prepare for something before doing it, then go right ahead. But if you just relax, go in there, and take it one circuit at a time then you will pass. And don't worry about crashing the sim. I did it 5 times in 3 days and passed. Some guys did not crash it once and still failed. Its a based on a learning curve. Good luck.


----------



## Zach15 (16 Jan 2006)

Yeah I figure I will probably be fine, I am quite co-ordinated and good at taking instructions. 

     However, I feel like this is one of the defining points of my life and if I can make it than I will have my dream job. So I want to make SURE I am not going to get to ACS and screw it up.

                             And yeah, ECG is on my little list of stuff for the hospital to do with me, including my blood work.

           Thanks for the input guys, I love reading anything that has to do with what I am going through right now. Keep it comin'! 

            - Zach


----------



## Quyen (17 Jan 2006)

Ohh your going to a hospital?. I just went to a little clinic and they took 3 viles of blood.

On another note i had my eye exam today with the ophthamologist and I got 20/20 in my left eye, and 20/25 in my right. Looks like i'm headed to ACS woot woot


----------



## ZxExN (17 Jan 2006)

I called yesterday and booked for my ACS. There are multiple dates and they're going to get back to me on which specific date I'm going on. I suggest never wait for them to call you cause chances are, they probably won't. Give them a call instead and get things moving.


----------



## Zach15 (17 Jan 2006)

I got my doctors note today, tomorrow is the blood work. 

     Did you call Trenton to book your ACS or did you call your local recruiter?

     Oh yeah and my vision is good too. I have 20/20 in both eyes for my far vision and I have 20/20 right eye near vision and 20/25 left eye near vision. The eye doctor told me I met the requirements for every aircraft, which I was excited about.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (17 Jan 2006)

I had my vision test this morning. I am glad I had my shades on me for after the test!

So you guys did have to do an ECG? There was some doubt at the CFRC on whether or not I was supposed to. I thought it was strange since I had to do one for my CAT 1 and not the CF. I guess I will call them and confirm.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## kincanucks (17 Jan 2006)

_I suggest never wait for them to call you cause chances are, they probably won't._

You are going far.

_Did you call Trenton to book your ACS or did you call your local recruiter?_

The file manager looking after your file will call you when your file is ready to be booked.  Don't assume because you think that you have finished every all the process that you have.  Your blood test and your eye test results and medical file are sent to Ottawa and you can only be booked for CFACS when you meet the common enrolment medical standards.


----------



## MattL (20 Jan 2006)

Hey ASC hopefuls =)

I got back from my aircrew selection at the end of November, and I'll say that buying Microsoft Flight Simulator was a good idea, just for familiarity with the instruments and their layout.  I used a joystick to control the sim, and I'd recommend that instead of using a keyboard (which makes it near impossible to control).  Shelling out for the whole yoke and rudder thing is probably going a bit far as preparation for the ASC, though. 

Check out the Air Force forum as well as the recruiting forum, there was a lot of good info on there too.  As far as good advice that I got, the most important sentence in the whole candidate study guide is "A proper and efficient crosscheck is the secret for smooth and accurate flying."  That's why the flight sim is a good idea.  And follow all instructions exactly.  That's what they want to see.  For the NAV tests, practice doing basic math (like up to Grade 10) QUICKLY.  I went in ready for calculus, physics, and aerodynamics questions (I'm going DEO and my degree's in aerospace engineering), and it didn't help me one bit.

I had to do my ECG and bloodwork at the CFRC level before going to DRDC, but the DRDC guidelines say that "For Pilot/Navigator candidates the ECG will be done at CMB (no ECG is required at CFRC/Base level)." (http://www.toronto.drdc-rddc.gc.ca/medical/glfs_e.html)  Bloodwork and urine testing is clearly under the "preliminaries" part that needs to be done before you go to DRDC.  Despite this, the med section at CFRC Toronto told me at my initial medical that all pilot applicants needed to have an ECG at the CFRC level as well.  When I got to DRDC, they did another ECG anyways.  So who knows how things actually work...  ;D

The staff at Trenton are nice and friendly, the sims are actually fun to fly (after you get over the fact that everything you do is being evaluated), and the quarters they'll put you up in are brand new and nicer than a lot of hotels I've stayed in.  So good luck and have fun!

Matt


----------



## Zach15 (20 Jan 2006)

I got a call from the nurse today who reviewed my blood work, and apparently I have 'high-normal' cholesterol. I am really nervous right now because although I know I can fix it by making my eating habits different, I don't want to miss out on the upcoming ACS. I don't really understand it, I mean I have always been very healthy and athletic, involved with sports my whole life including now and it has never affected me. Hopefully my cholesterol levels are still within what is acceptable... 


     Wish me luck.. I feel like crap right now.

        Zach


----------



## Quyen (21 Jan 2006)

you don't have to worry bout missing out on an upcoming ACS because they run them every week I believe.


----------



## ZxExN (22 Jan 2006)

The lady at CFRC said that she's currently booking the ACS for End of Jan - Early March. I don't think they have one every week but maybe someone else can elaborate on that.


----------



## Zach15 (23 Jan 2006)

O.K. So I handed in my bloodwork/ecg/eye test today to the recruitment centre, and I asked to speak to one of the med. guys about my concern for the cholesterol levels.

    He came out and asked me what my concerns were, so I told him my cholesterol. He said that was fine, but I might not get pilot because of my eyes. This confused the heck out of me.

   While I was at the eye doctor, he had a paper that had all the different pilot positions (jets, helos, etc.) and the eye requirements for each one. The optomatrist (sp?) told me my eyes were good enough for any of them. I have 20/20 vision with slight astigmatism. 

    So on one hand I am happy for hearing that the cholesterol wouldnt be a problem, nervous about him saying I have a problem with my eyes, and thinking he may be a little confused himself.

             Guess I'll just wait to see what AirCrew says about me. 

                             Take care folks.

                                      Zach


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (23 Jan 2006)

> While I was at the eye doctor, he had a paper that had all the different pilot positions (jets, helos, etc.) and the eye requirements for each one. The optomatrist (sp?) told me my eyes were good enough for any of them. I have 20/20 vision with slight astigmatism.



Interesting. I thought that during the initial recruitment / testing stage, the vision requirements are the same for all pilots. My form had nothing about different pilot positions (jets, helos etc.) It listed details on my vision, that I was testing for Aircrew - Pilot , some history on my eyes and that I met the criteria. Nothing else other than the notes the Doctor added.


----------



## kincanucks (24 Jan 2006)

_While I was at the eye doctor, he had a paper that had all the different pilot positions (jets, helos, etc.) and the eye requirements for each one._

Yes what are you referring too?  Some transport Canada document that has nothing to do with the CF because there is only one standard for entry pilots into the CF and that is perfect uncorrected vision.


----------



## Quyen (24 Jan 2006)

Theres a thread on here explaining the whole v1-v5 rating system. Pilots have to have a v1 rating. A V1 rating is 20/20 in your best eye uncorrected, and 20/30 or less in your worse eye uncorrected. If I understood the post correctly.


----------



## Zach15 (24 Jan 2006)

I am not exactly sure what paper the doctor had, but it was a Canadian Forces document specifying required eye sight. All I know is what he told me from reading off a paper that he said was the CF requirements.

   But I am 20/20 in both eyes, so that isn't what really concerns me. I just thought it was odd the med. examiner came out and told me my slightly high choleterol wasnt a problem but that my eyes might be..

                      - Zach


----------



## ZxExN (2 Feb 2006)

I got the call yesterday about my ACS. I'm scheduled for the 13-17 selection. Anyone else going?


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (2 Feb 2006)

ZxExN said:
			
		

> I got the call yesterday about my ACS. I'm scheduled for the 13-17 selection. Anyone else going?



What was your entry plan? DEO, ROTP?


----------



## Zach15 (3 Feb 2006)

Congrats ZxExN, I hope I am in your shoes soon.

       Its been a little over a week now since I handed in my medical stuff. If I don't hear from them by next friday I may consider giving a ring to the office and see if they have gotten any news from trenton.

                                           - Zach


----------



## ZxExN (3 Feb 2006)

MG said:
			
		

> What was your entry plan? DEO, ROTP?



DEO.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (3 Feb 2006)

Good luck & keep us posted...


----------



## ZxExN (7 Feb 2006)

I got my study guide yesterday and went through it and am a little anxious. Can someone who has gone through ACS tell me if it would be beneficial for me to rent some time in a flight sim? The reason I ask this is because it seems they are measuring your learning curve and I guess if you come in with some skills, your learning curve might not be as steep? Or am I misundertstanding the whole process?


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (7 Feb 2006)

ZxExN said:
			
		

> I got my study guide yesterday and went through it and am a little anxious. Can someone who has gone through ACS tell me if it would be beneficial for me to rent some time in a flight sim? The reason I ask this is because it seems they are measuring your learning curve and I guess if you come in with some skills, your learning curve might not be as steep? Or am I misundertstanding the whole process?



From what I have heard and and from what I have read on this site, there are some with hundreds if not thousands of hours, or a commercial license who have failed. There are others who had zero experience and passed...


----------



## ZxExN (7 Feb 2006)

Yeah thats why I'm trying to think why did they fail. I'm sure it wasn't because they couldn't fly level. Could it be because they were already good at flying so their learning improving curve wasn't as high?

Edit: Does anyone know a place I can contact to book afew hours of Flight Sim time?
My location is : Woodbridge/Vaughan


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (7 Feb 2006)

Could be things like bad habits or you didn't listen to instructions. Good question though. They could also have failed for medical reasons (Short legs, ECG etc.) 

Did you look read <a href="http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/36730.0.html"> this thread </a> ? 
Look at "Spidy's" post.

_First off, I'm a Griffon pilot who's been flying operationally for 3 yrs now, did ACS in 1994.

You guys are getting too wound up over ACS.  It doesn't test your flying abilities, it tests your abilities to learn and follow instructions.  Flying 20' low?  You're not following instructions.  Flying 100' high?  Not following instructions.

Go in there with an open mind with a good attitude.  There was a commercial pilot on my ACS that failed.  Me?  0 flying experience whatsoever.  I did fine.  You guys should stop worrying about what pedals to buy for your computers, and start planning just in case you fail ACS.  Don't centre your life around becoming a pilot, because ACS is by far the easiest step in the process to get military wings.

There are only 2 reasons for failing ACS - you couldn't follow instructions accurately, or you weren't medically fit.  Simple as that.  Sorry to be so, um, brutally honest, but the staff there aren't there to help you pass.  That part is up to you, and there isn't enough MSflight sim time in the world that will help you._

There is also <a href="http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/36026.0.html"> this post</a>.


----------



## ZxExN (7 Feb 2006)

I also could be if you put down you have currently have a flying license that the bar to pass is a lot higher.  

I'm so excited. Anyone else joining me on Sunday? I wonder what kind of medical they'll be doing.


----------



## Quyen (7 Feb 2006)

I know they do an ECG.ZxExN do you know when your medical got sent back east. If not what day was your medical on?


----------



## ZxExN (8 Feb 2006)

I did my medical around mid December, 14th or so. It was sent back from Ottawa on the 9th and I called the following week and the Cpl. booked my ACS for me. I didn't wait for them to call me. She asked me when I wanted to go to ACS, Late Jan - Early March. 

It was during the holiday season so the medical might have taken longer for me then it normally would though. Approx. 3 weeks.


----------



## Quyen (8 Feb 2006)

Thats good for you bad for me hehe. My medical got sent back east on DEC 15 and it's still not back. I've call numerous times just to make sure. Wonder whats takin so long, I had no complications. Ohh well it's just a big waiting game, but i'm one very very very impatient person hehe.


----------



## Sixshooter (8 Feb 2006)

weird, i did my medical and the next week they had the results for my interview.  :-\


----------



## Zach15 (9 Feb 2006)

Stopped by the recruitment office today to see if there was any news on whether or not I will be going to ACS...

       Well, I am!  I had to give them three dates of when I could go, so I planned for the 6th ideally because that is during my spring break. 

                 I need to call back in the middle of next week to confirm the dates, and pick up my information booklet. 

                  What great news, I was pretty worried about it. I'm super pumped.

                          - Zach


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (9 Feb 2006)

Zach15 said:
			
		

> Stopped by the recruitment office today to see if there was any news on whether or not I will be going to ACS...
> 
> Well, I am!  I had to give them three dates of when I could go, so I planned for the 6th ideally because that is during my spring break.
> 
> ...



Good for you & good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## Zach15 (9 Feb 2006)

Thanks man, and will do!


----------



## Quyen (9 Feb 2006)

Good luck, maybe if my medical comes in soon i'll try for the same one . Would be cool to do it together


----------



## Zach15 (10 Feb 2006)

Heck yeah, 
   
     It would be wicked to get a few boys from the Army.ca forums to go through the process together. 

                     I'll let ya know the exact booking for me, but It sounded like I would be able to get the 6th of march..

          Zach


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (10 Feb 2006)

Zach15 said:
			
		

> Heck yeah,
> 
> It would be wicked to get a few boys from the Army.ca forums to go through the process together.
> 
> ...



Spoke to my File Manager yesterday. I am all set to go, he is going to give me a list of possible dates either this afternoon or Monday. Maybe I will see you guys in Trenton!


----------



## ZxExN (15 Feb 2006)

Well I failed ACS. I passed Air Nav and I'm thinking about exploring that option. A word of advise to you guys, the most important thing is relax and try your best. Flight Sim 2004  will help get you familiarized with the controls and instruments but thats about it. Good luck with everyone else writing the exam.


----------



## Astrodog (15 Feb 2006)

Sorry to hear.....


Some big words on the Aircrew medical page... Will be starting the process once my semester is done here at school, Just out of curiosity what exactly do they do for the medicals? I cant understand the blood work and urine test etc... Formerly having a mild seasonal asthma, I am worried about anything that might show up on a test?


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (15 Feb 2006)

Astrodog said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear.....
> 
> 
> Some big words on the Aircrew medical page... Will be starting the process once my semester is done here at school, Just out of curiosity what exactly do they do for the medicals? I cant understand the blood work and urine test etc... Formerly having a mild seasonal asthma, I am worried about anything that might show up on a test?



Do you mean the initial medicals at the CFRC? If so, not much. They weigh you, ask you to walk on your tip toes, then your heels. Move your limbs around, ask you to resist them pushing or pulling, look in your ears and mouth, listen to your breathing, take your blood pressure, ask your medical history and your families, ask about drugs, tattoos. That sort of thing. Nothing extensive really. I am not sure about the asthma though. 

ZxExN, sorry to hear. So flight sim was useless eh? I am hoping my PPL training will help but I am not saying it will either. *Gulp*.

BTW, I requested the first three weeks of March and am waiting to hear back. Anyone else going then?


----------



## Astrodog (15 Feb 2006)

Any tests really, just curious as to how.. errr.. 'invasive' they are... but just talk to a friend who is in the process of getting into med school and she explained alot of them to me... As for my asthma I had it when I was younger, it wasn't an asthma where i would get attacks, just needed to use an inhaler every morn and eve.. more attributable to allergies than anything.. I have grown out of it now, would this be a problem?


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (15 Feb 2006)

Astrodog said:
			
		

> Any tests really, just curious as to how.. errr.. 'invasive' they are... but just talk to a friend who is in the process of getting into med school and she explained alot of them to me...



It was honestly 10-15 minutes tops. Nothing to worry about.  Ever have a medical done by a family physician? I suppose if you told them you had surgery, psych issues, are taking medication it could be more extensive. Not sure, but it my case it was nothing. If you have a particular issue you should contact the Recruiting Centre and maybe they can answer that question. Just to add, you will also do a hearing test on site. You will then have to do blood work and do a vision acuity test ???). (bring your shades for after and don't plan on reading fine print that day!) In my case the blood, PT and vision test were all done outside of the recruiting centre.



> As for my asthma I had it when I was younger, it wasn't an asthma where i would get attacks, just needed to use an inhaler every morn and eve.. more attributable to allergies than anything.. I have grown out of it now, would this be a problem?


 I have seasonal allergies and it was nothing more than a note on my med file. I used to get weekly shots when I was a kid for my allergies because they were so bad and it was not an issue. Asthma though...not sure. Definitely call the 1-800 number and ask them (unless someone else can answer that one).

Good luck!

EDIT: One other note - Don't try and hide anything at all during the process whether it be medically or drug use, surgery, whatever. Be open and honest.


----------



## Astrodog (15 Feb 2006)

Well thats good news, only surgery I've had is for a broken ankle so I'm just (nervously) hoping nothing is found with my heart or eyes that'll squash my dream! thanks for the help..


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (15 Feb 2006)

Astrodog said:
			
		

> Well thats good news, only surgery I've had is for a broken ankle so I'm just (nervously) hoping nothing is found with my heart or eyes that'll squash my dream! thanks for the help..



That is the hardest part of the process - the stuff you can't control.  :-\ 

For some reason I wasn't worried about the rest of the process except the medical tests. Just a note, you can get by the initial medical and fail some further medical tests in Toronto as part of ASC. (ECG's, leg measurements - or so I hear). That sort of stuff is obviously out of your control so you just have to do the best you can with everything you can control. But at least you try right? Again, good luck.


----------



## Zach15 (15 Feb 2006)

I'm scared for ACS.


----------



## Astrodog (15 Feb 2006)

MG said:
			
		

> That is the hardest part of the process - the stuff you can't control.  :-\
> 
> For some reason I wasn't worried about the rest of the process except the medical tests.



Couldn't have said it better myself... I am the same way, I've heard a few horror stories of guys that got so far and then got the dreaded call that something showed up on an ECG or further medical... I'm just excited as heck to finish up this term at school and get the whole process rolling! And if it wasn't meant to be, then well... let's not think about that just yet!!


----------



## Zach15 (15 Feb 2006)

Oh, yeah MG. I am also going the first three weeks of march. I am still waiting to hear back but I specificially requested the week of march 6th-12th, as that is when my spring break is from school.

    Would be cool to be at the same one


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (16 Feb 2006)

Definitely. My File Manager said we'll see what Trenton has to say. I guess as you mentioned, there are a lot of students looking to get in on the March break so it might be hard to get those times. Looking forward to it! It will definitely be a great experience success or not. 
Let me know what week you get and I will do the same. 

Astrodog, you have the right attitude in my opinion. In the mean time, just some unwanted advice (only cause I have no idea about you) you can keep building your application (volunteer time, extracurricular activities, building leadership skills) working on PT etc. If you have any questions (whether I am successful or not) send me a PM and I'll answer what I can. I'm no expert by any means, but I can tell you what I went through and let you know what to expect.


----------



## fleeingjam (16 Feb 2006)

Astrodog said:
			
		

> Any tests really, just curious as to how.. errr.. 'invasive' they are... but just talk to a friend who is in the process of getting into med school and she explained alot of them to me... As for my asthma I had it when I was younger, it wasn't an asthma where i would get attacks, just needed to use an inhaler every morn and eve.. more attributable to allergies than anything.. I have grown out of it now, would this be a problem?



After they do the medical test they will most likley ask you to have a PFT test done to see that either you still have or do not have asthma.

Look in this topic for more information on asthma ----> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17925.0.html

- Good Luck
- Usman Syed


----------



## mbhabfan (17 Feb 2006)

I have some blood work scheduled for next week can anyone answer a question about cholesterol on this test.  If my cholesterol is just slightly higher will it be a deal breaker for me getting an ACS date?  I don't know why I am nervous about this I think it is fine but...


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (17 Feb 2006)

Hey mbhabfan - tell you the truth, all I heard from my File Manager "You are medically fit." I have no clue what my blood test results were.

I think Zach can answer since he posted this... 



> I got a call from the nurse today who reviewed my blood work, and apparently I have 'high-normal' cholesterol. I am really nervous right now because although I know I can fix it by making my eating habits different, I don't want to miss out on the upcoming ACS. I don't really understand it, I mean I have always been very healthy and athletic, involved with sports my whole life including now and it has never affected me. Hopefully my cholesterol levels are still within what is acceptable...



then he had:



> Stopped by the recruitment office today to see if there was any news on whether or not I will be going to ACS...
> 
> Well, I am!  I had to give them three dates of when I could go, so I planned for the 6th ideally because that is during my spring break.


----------



## Zach15 (17 Feb 2006)

Hey, Yeah I have had experience with the high cholesterol worry.

    My cholesterol level was 3.9, which was 0.3 above the normal range.. 

       I was a little worried about this, so I have changed my eating habits and have gone to a dietician to try and rectify the situation. However, no questions were asked by CFRC and they are scheduling me for ACS in march. Apparently they weren't too worried about it.

    Zach


----------



## mbhabfan (17 Feb 2006)

I don't think total cholesterol of 3.9 is high.  Do you mean LDL Cholesterol or where are you getting that number?  thanks.


----------



## Zach15 (17 Feb 2006)

I can't remember the specific number right now, but from what I remember it was the overall cholesterol was 3.9, which was 0.3 above what I was told was normal. That put me in the "high normal" range.


    For my good and bad cholesterol levels, I can't remember exactly, but my bad cholesterol (LDL? I think) was slightly higher than what It was supposed to be.. around 0.15 higher or something. 

   If I had the sheets I would look at them but I sent the only copies I had to trenton. Hope that helps.. sorry if I can't give you the exact numbers.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (21 Feb 2006)

I'm going back a bit here but my File Manager just told me that March 20 is my ASC date. Just curious if anybody is going that week....


----------



## mbhabfan (21 Feb 2006)

good luck, wish you nothing but the best...


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (21 Feb 2006)

thanks mbhabfan. Hopefully we'll hook up in September...


----------



## double0three (21 Feb 2006)

Do you have to do a Physical Test before they get you a time for ASC?  Because I have done everything except for the PT so far.  They told me they will get back to me with a time  for ASC, which should be in the coming weeks.  However I haven't done my physical yet??


----------



## Zach15 (21 Feb 2006)

Hey all,

    I just received word that I am booked for march 6th-13th, which co-ordinates perfectly with my march break from university. 
   
      Good luck to everyone! I need to start preparing!


    And to double0three, I believe you will have to fit the PT in before you would be able to go to trenton, as that is one of the requirements needed to complete the initial recruitment process. However, someone else may know more about this.

   Zach


----------



## double0three (21 Feb 2006)

I believe you are right Zach, I can't see them spending the money for me to go to Trenton not knowing if I'm able to do a few pushups and situps or not 

But glad to hear you got your ASC date, and less than a month away!  Hopefully I get in that same time slot or something similar.  Although I'm happy for you, you're still competition for me since we're both going pilot   >

OR they could just give us both the job and I would be OK with that too


----------



## kincanucks (21 Feb 2006)

You don't have to do the physical test before you are sent to ACS you have to be medically fit.  If it so happens that you have done the physical before ACS then so be it as it is not a requirement.


----------



## Zach15 (21 Feb 2006)

And there you go


----------



## double0three (21 Feb 2006)

Interesting!  Guess I thought wrong, you are a wealth of knowledge Mr Kincanucks!  How much would it cost to hire you for a few hours of questions??


----------



## kincanucks (21 Feb 2006)

double0three said:
			
		

> Interesting!  Guess I thought wrong, you are a wealth of knowledge Mr Kincanucks!  How much would it cost to hire you for a few hours of questions??



You are welcome to PM me anytime.


----------



## mbhabfan (27 Feb 2006)

well according to the lab my blood tests were good.  My cholesterol falls into the healthy level there hopefully that is all the CF is looking for.  Off to the specialist tomorrow for consultation and then hopefully medical clearance can soon follow.  I really want to get into asc before the spring pilot board.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (27 Feb 2006)

Good for you; I hope it all works out for you. 

I got my ASC date for about a month after I received a call from my File Manager. But I was scheduling for March which is really popluar with University students because of the break. Maybe yours will happen quicker...

PS- when exactly is the board meeting? This has been answered.


----------



## Zach15 (8 Mar 2006)

I just got finished the simulator part of ACS. I met the requirements for pilot and navigator.

     I had to keep looking at the piece of paper to reassure myself I actually made it  Very happy right now, to say the least.

     7/10 of us made pilot, and one other guy made navigator only. Myself and one other were the only ones who passed both.


         So I am off to Toronto tonight, good luck to everyone else who is heading to ACS soon - its a great experience!

        - Zach


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (8 Mar 2006)

Congrats Zach!!!! GOOD LUCK IN T.O!

I can't wait to go. I just found out today that I was conditionally accepted for April (provided I pass ASC)...


----------



## Zach15 (8 Mar 2006)

Thats great news, man. Just be confident and I'm sure you'll do fine.


     Just need to sit tight and hope for a call with an offer now, I think. Assuming my medicals are processed without incident 

        - Zach


----------



## mbhabfan (8 Mar 2006)

congrats Zach....what were the numbers like as far as previous flight experience?


----------



## double0three (8 Mar 2006)

Hmm conditional offer, I didn't know they did that.  That would certainly be nice!

Would put a lot more pressure on you when it comes time to do the simulator I would think though 

I wonder what warrants a conditional offer????


----------



## ZxExN (8 Mar 2006)

Congrats Zach. 

I was just offered AirNav about 10 minutes ago and I accepted it. Just waiting for the medical from the DRDC to get back. Very excited for you and can't wait to start Basics.


----------



## Zach15 (8 Mar 2006)

mbhabfan said:
			
		

> congrats Zach....what were the numbers like as far as previous flight experience?



3/10 Had Pilots Licenses: two of these guys were in high school and got their PPL through air cadets. The other had done ACS back in 1999 I believe, and was back with a degree and a PPL.


			
				ZxExN said:
			
		

> Congrats Zach.
> 
> I was just offered AirNav about 10 minutes ago and I accepted it. Just waiting for the medical from the DRDC to get back. Very excited for you and can't wait to start Basics.



 Thank you very much, Zx. Air Nav seems like a great career - the Captain who was a navigator at ACS seemed like a heck of a guy and really seemed like he had enjoyed his career as an Air Nav. Congratulations on the offer!

  - Zach


----------



## mbhabfan (8 Mar 2006)

3 of 10 had ppl, but how many of the 7 that passed had flight experience vs the three that didn't pass?


----------



## Zach15 (8 Mar 2006)

Oh, sorry. All three that had the PPL passed. 

    Zach


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (8 Mar 2006)

Good for you ZxExN. I think you will enjoy AirNav. I was wondering what you had decided. I considered AirNav but under my entry plan, I wouldn't have that option so it is Pilot or bust for me.



> I wonder what warrants a conditional offer?


Me.  ;D             

I know, I know I still have ASC to do but I couldn't help it.  >

To be honest, I called my Career Counsellor with an unrelated question and the next thing I knew I had to respond yes or no within 48 hours. It was quite the suprise because throughout the process I was told that IAP/BOTC would be in September. It could be because of my entry plan or that it is end of fiscal? I am not sure.


----------



## double0three (8 Mar 2006)

What entry plan are you going with MikeG??


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (8 Mar 2006)

double0three said:
			
		

> What entry plan are you going with MikeG??



I am under the Continuing Education Officer Training Plan - <a href="http://jointheforces.com/engraph/enrollment/index_e.aspx?id=1&bhcp=1"> CEOTP </a>


----------



## Zach15 (9 Mar 2006)

Just got back from the medicals.. what a long day! Thank god one of the guys brought a deck of cards or it would of been even worse.

    I think everything is just fine with me, the doc made some sort of comment about everything being in order and that I shouldnt have any problems. The girl who was going for pilot was told that she was too short ( I think more specifically her leg length) and that she wouldn't be able to fly herc's or jets... she was pretty dissapointed. Though I am not sure if she is still able to do other things ie. rotary wing. I guess time will tell.


       Well. The ACS process is done for me. I wait until saturday for my flight home. Tonight I am defenetly going out celebrating in the big city! I gave a couple buddies a call and they have some spots lined up for us tonight, should be crazy! 

     Thanks to all the support you guys have given me, either through answering my questions or giving me some advice. This forum is an invaluable resource!

       Anyways, off for some dindin and a few drinks!

          - Zach


----------



## double0three (9 Mar 2006)

MikeG, interesting.  I wonder if the entry plan has anything to do with it.... ?? Oh well, congrats regardless ;P

And Zach, glad to hear you medicals went good!! Must be so exciting for you at this stage.... (but nerve wracking at the same time!!)  And that's definately too bad about the girl who was too short... she would have to be pretty darn short I would think, but oh well.. hopefully she still gets the chance to do something that she's happy with!  I'm sure any pilot position will be equally challenging and rewarding!

Well go have a blast tonight and relax... just don't over due it!!!!


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (10 Mar 2006)

> The girl who was going for pilot was told that she was too short


Ah that hurts. Well at least she can rest in the fact that she gave it her best shot and she was eliminated for reasons outside of her control.

Just curious. How do they measure your legs? Could this not be done at the medical stage should the applicant be applying for Aircrew?

Congrats Zach.


----------



## double0three (10 Mar 2006)

Yeah that's what I was thinking... they measure your femur I believe (bone between your hip and your knee).  I think it would really save people some heartbreak if they were told at the initial medical phase their dimensions weren't within the proper range.  But they leave all that stuff to the aircrew selection board.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (10 Mar 2006)

double0three said:
			
		

> Yeah that's what I was thinking... they measure your femur I believe (bone between your hip and your knee).  I think it would really save people some heartbreak if they were told at the initial medical phase their dimensions weren't within the proper range.



Not to mention money (vision test, blood work, and reimbursement for ASC) as well as the administrative burden on the CF.


----------



## Pea (10 Mar 2006)

Zach15 said:
			
		

> The girl who was going for pilot was told that she was too short ( I think more specifically her leg length) and that she wouldn't be able to fly herc's or jets... she was pretty dissapointed. Though I am not sure if she is still able to do other things ie. rotary wing. I guess time will tell.



Oh Man that would be disappointing. Getting all that way and to find out it's beyond your control. I bet I would fall in that too short category as well, good thing my vision already disqualified me....


----------



## Zach15 (10 Mar 2006)

Yeah, it really is too bad. She is such a kind and fun young woman, and you can just tell she would make an excellent pilot in the forces if she had the chance.

    However, she is only 17! She still has some time left to grow, so who knows. 

              And I agree about how the measurement part should be done before you go off to ACS - It seems it would just save everyone time and money. Especially after going through the stress of the simulators, it is such a heartbreaker to hear something like that.

               Oh well, I guess the system seems to be working for 'em. 

    - Zach


----------



## Astrodog (10 Mar 2006)

Zach,

 Where'd the celebration lead you here in Toronto? If I had known you were gonna be around I would have bought you a beer to congratulate you!


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (10 Mar 2006)

Astrodog said:
			
		

> Zach,
> 
> Where'd the celebration lead you here in Toronto? If I had known you were gonna be around I would have bought you a beer to congratulate you!



and pick his brain  >


----------



## double0three (10 Mar 2006)

MikeG said:
			
		

> ... and reimbursement for ASC...



Does that mean you have to pay for all or parts of ASC out of your own pocket then they pay you back for it??  Or did I just read that wrong??


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (10 Mar 2006)

double0three said:
			
		

> Does that mean you have to pay for all or parts of ASC out of your own pocket then they pay you back for it??  Or did I just read that wrong??



There are parts of ASC that you must initially cover yourself. You are instructed to hang on to your receipts so that you can complete and expense report upon return. My File Manager told me that this applies mostly for Toronto where you will be staying in a Hotel and mentioned that they are rarely in excess of a couple hundred dollars. 

While in Trenton, you will have accommodations. You can eat in the mess as well. In fact, you will get a call from the CF (either File Manager or MCC) and receive some very specific instructions on conduct, attire and finances. (at least I did) They ask that the applicant have either cash or a credit card, indoor shoes (for CAPSS) etc. (all common sense quite honestly). Apparently they had some applicants showing up in sweats.  ??? Too funny.


----------



## kincanucks (10 Mar 2006)

MikeG said:
			
		

> Not to mention money (vision test, blood work, and reimbursement for ASC) as well as the administrative burden on the CF.



Suck it up Gentlemen they don't do at the CFRC/D level because that is not what the medical staff are trained for and it is called aeromedical testing for a reason.  If you become the CDS you can make some changes.

Yes you have to pay for everything up front and you will be reimbursed for it later.  If you receive your instructions early enough you may be able to get an advance of monies if you are near a CF base.


----------



## double0three (10 Mar 2006)

Wow I doubt there's any way I can pay for a hotel or anything so I'll have to inquire about an advance... provided they actually call me to do ASC


----------



## Zach15 (12 Mar 2006)

I had a $500.00 advance before I left, which I picked up from CFB Gagetown a week prior to leaving. I was the only one of the group who had any kind of advance, the rest put everything on credit cards and kept receipts. You don't spend much money until you get toronto, I think all I had to pay for during my stay in trenton was the bus ride - someone else picked up the cab, and then meals and everything were taken care of on the base. The Galley - the mess you eat at in Trenton - is top notch. Every meal that I had there was great. 

   Once you get to Toronto things start to get pricey, the Novotel hotel (where you stay) is about $145 a night. Thats not too bad if your splitting the bill with someone, but if you are the odd man out and your all alone (like I was) it can eat away at the bank account pretty quickly. Especially since I was there 3 nights. But that stuff is all paid for by the Forces.

     I actually ended up spending quite a bit of my own money, mostly in travel. I was all done on thursday so I had thursday night and friday to check out the city and visit friends/family. Novotel hotel is way north in toronto - public transportation is cheap enough during the day, but I would cab back at night after being out for a drink with a friend, or over at a relatives place for dinner. 

   I couldn't of asked for a better spring break.

    - Zach


Edit:   To Astro:    Thursday I was on the east side at a small pub called Free Times? I think. We then went to another spot on College Street. Friday night I was at the Drake Hotel - very nice spot, but drinks were kinda pricey.


----------



## double0three (12 Mar 2006)

$500 advance sounds like a lot, but not 3 nights @ $145 per night!  Maybe I'll see if I can stay with a friend while there, that would definately save some cash.  But sounds like a good time anyway!  I'm just waiting to hear back and hopefully get an ASC date anytime.... (if my application/medical stuff is finally in order that is )


----------



## mbhabfan (13 Mar 2006)

talked to the clerk this morning, my med file is back and it is a go.  She said I would get a date for aircrew tomorrow or the next day.  I am so excited right now.


----------



## double0three (13 Mar 2006)

Congrats!  *crossing my fingers they call me soon..... with good news*


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (13 Mar 2006)

mbhabfan said:
			
		

> talked to the clerk this morning, my med file is back and it is a go.  She said I would get a date for aircrew tomorrow or the next day.  I am so excited right now.



Good luck! I had a feeling you would get the call.


----------



## double0three (13 Mar 2006)

How long did it take for the medical files to be reviewed? Just curious.


----------



## mbhabfan (13 Mar 2006)

it only took one week but I had been previously medically cleared last spring so it was more of an update on the aircrew requirements.


----------



## double0three (13 Mar 2006)

Ah. I suppose I can expect to wait probably more than week from the date I submitted all my medical info (submitted the final part of medical file Wednesday of last week, just needed a doctor's note).


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (16 Mar 2006)

Since we have all kind of been keeping track of each other's progress, thought I'd let you know I'm no longer in the competition. 

I would just like to take this opportunity to thank all of those on army.ca who helped me along the way.

Good luck to all!  

PS - Be nice to Katana's in the air space around Ottawa! It might be me...  ;D


----------



## Springroll (16 Mar 2006)

double0three said:
			
		

> Ah. I suppose I can expect to wait probably more than week from the date I submitted all my medical info (submitted the final part of medical file Wednesday of last week, just needed a doctor's note).



My medical took 6 weeks to get back.


----------



## Springroll (16 Mar 2006)

MikeG said:
			
		

> Since we have all kind of been keeping track of each other's progress, thought I'd let you know I'm no longer in the competition.
> 
> I would just like to take this opportunity to thank all of those on army.ca who helped me along the way.
> 
> ...



Anytime you want to chat again, MikeG, just send me a msg.
Good luck in whatever you choose to do and an early congrats on the baby if I don't talk to you before then.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (16 Mar 2006)

Thanks Springroll - the Mrs. and I are very excited. I was so close to having it all! Oh well. Good luck to you and your husband.

I have no idea what the hell I am going to do at work all day now since I won't be on army.ca.  ;D 

Guess I'll join a civie aviation chat group.    :-\........:'(.........:crybaby:


----------



## ZxExN (16 Mar 2006)

I'm very sorry to hear that Mike. I know exactly how you feel but it does get better and life goes on. I hope you don't give up your dream if being a pilot is still your dream. I am going in as AirNav so the option of getting my PPL and switching later is still an option.

Wish you well.


----------



## double0three (16 Mar 2006)

Awe MikeG that is rough.  Sorry to hear things did not go the way you hoped.  Well good luck in whatever you choose to do instead!


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (16 Mar 2006)

Thanks guys. I have been getting a ton of PM's and that is great! You guys are incredible. Thanks for the support. I wish I could say that it was ASC that took me out of the competition. At least then I wouldn't be left with the "what if's". Thanks again everybody.


----------



## ZxExN (16 Mar 2006)

Do you mind me asking why you didn't qualify? Feel free to PM me if you don't feel comfortable publicizing it.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (16 Mar 2006)

Oh it wasn't that I wasn't qualified. PM coming this evening. I don't like tar or feathers. 

I am working on a template since I have been getting so many PM's.  ;D You guys are great. Wish I could wear blue with ya's...


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (26 Apr 2006)

Well, I haven't been here in a while but I was replying to some PM's and thought that while I was here, I would see how everyone was doing. I heard that Zach signed an offer - congrats again Zach & good luck in May. Anyone else sign an offer?

Cheers.


----------



## double0three (26 Apr 2006)

Yep Zach is IN!

As for me, I'm still waiting.  I got a letter from Ottawa saying they needed a specialists referral before they would consider my file again.  My family doctor told me it would take 4 months or more to get an appointment with a specialist, so I got on the horn and got one myself.  So as of right now, Ottawa currently has my updated medical records in their hands, waiting for a second attempt.


----------



## Springroll (26 Apr 2006)

I just finished all my testing last week.

May have to do a new interview since I changed from res to reg, but that is no biggie.
Other than that, just waiting...the CC is on vacation for a week and a half.


----------



## Hot Lips (26 Apr 2006)

All the best Mike...

I am in a similar position to Springroll's...I flipped my app Res to Reg as well.  

As the paperwork and testing has been done for some time...my Reg app just went in a week before the deadline which just past.

I too will be required to complete an additional OSB as the Res one would obviously not suffice...

Being on Army is making the time go faster though...

HL


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (26 Apr 2006)

Good stuff. Sounds like things are going well for everybody. double0three, I am sure you'll hear good news. I can't see it being a major factor based on what you have told me...


----------



## double0three (28 Apr 2006)

Thanks MikeG, right now I'm just going to try to be as patient as possible.  The medical things I had to do set me back maybe a month and a half or so.  I expected to get some news this week as I was told Ottawa received my file late last week, but nothing yet.  Still patiently waiting....  hell they could tell me I have been accepted but don't start training for like a full year and I would be happy at this point


----------



## double0three (3 May 2006)

Update:

Received a letter from Ottawa saying they need MORE detailed medical records... now from an orthopedic specialist.  Also in the letter they mention I will not be able to persue the Pilot trade any longer since my vision does not meet the standard.  Hmm, guess 20/20, V1 uncorrected vision isn't even good enough these days.

Sigh


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (3 May 2006)

double0three said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> Received a letter from Ottawa saying they need MORE detailed medical records... now from an orthopedic specialist.  Also in the letter they mention I will not be able to persue the Pilot trade any longer since my vision does not meet the standard.  Hmm, guess 20/20, V1 uncorrected vision isn't even good enough these days.
> 
> Sigh



Sorry to hear that double!! You are the 3rd person I have heard of who has received the exact same unfortunate news despite having 20/20. I am the furthest thing from an expert, but judging by that test, there is more to the vision test than reading a chart as you would at your family doctor. Perhaps you have 20/20 but another portion like the test with the drops and light failed you. Obviously all specualtion since I know nothing medically or about the test itself - maybe someone else call fill us in on that.  (not trying to light a fire; I was medically fit. I am just curious.)

Are you going to follow through with the specialist and persue another trade or are you moving on to something else?

Good luck with your next decision!!!!

Mike


----------



## double0three (3 May 2006)

Well I am going to continue on, got an appointment at the specialist for next week.  Not sure what other trade I would be interested in, but I will take a look.  I really want to find out the specific reason I was disqualified for my eyes.  The eye doctor who does all the pilots for the CFRC in Halifax said I was a fit pilot, and all the numbers on the detailed report were within the bounds listed on the website.  So it's all very odd, but I won't go down without a fight!


----------



## Hot Lips (4 May 2006)

Called the CFRC and spoke to the Recruiter on Monday...
He said my appi has gone to the OSB...no action on it yet and he said this is neither good nor bad...so...
Hurry up and wait...

LMAO

HL


----------



## kincanucks (4 May 2006)

Your appi?


----------



## double0three (4 May 2006)

I assumed by "appi" they meant application, but I don't know what an OSB is though.


----------



## kincanucks (4 May 2006)

double0three said:
			
		

> I assumed by "appi" they meant application, but I don't know what an OSB is though.



Really?  OSB is officer selection board.


----------



## double0three (4 May 2006)

Ah.  So is that the last step in the process before you (read: if) get called for a job offer?


----------



## kincanucks (4 May 2006)

double0three said:
			
		

> Ah.  So is that the last step in the process before you (read: if) get called for a job offer?



If selected by the OSB you will be offered a position as long as you still meet the requirements.


----------



## double0three (5 May 2006)

Also I have another question for you Kincanucks if that's OK.

Basically I am wondering how often mistakes are made by the Medical Officer in Ottawa.  The reason being, is that I did my eye test back in February (same doctor who apparently tests all the pilot applicants for the CFRC in Halifax) and he informed me that my eyes were up to standard for the pilot profession.  I don't have the detailed eye test sheet with me at the moment from when I got assessed, but I'm pretty sure I was in the detailed range set out on the website (not only 20/20 vision (category V1) but I'm pretty sure the refraction numbers were within the acceptable range too.  All of a sudden I got a letter stating my eyes did not meet the standard.  This is the first I heard that was the case, and this is not the first letter I receieved from the medical office in Ottawa (on going medical saga for other reasons).  I am going to visit the recruiting center on Tuesday, but in the meantime just wondering if you have any suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## kincanucks (5 May 2006)

double0three said:
			
		

> Also I have another question for you Kincanucks if that's OK.
> 
> Basically I am wondering how often mistakes are made by the Medical Officer in Ottawa.  The reason being, is that I did my eye test back in February (same doctor who apparently tests all the pilot applicants for the CFRC in Halifax) and he informed me that my eyes were up to standard for the pilot profession.  I don't have the detailed eye test sheet with me at the moment from when I got assessed, but I'm pretty sure I was in the detailed range set out on the website (not only 20/20 vision (category V1) but I'm pretty sure the refraction numbers were within the acceptable range too.  All of a sudden I got a letter stating my eyes did not meet the standard.  This is the first I heard that was the case, and this is not the first letter I receieved from the medical office in Ottawa (on going medical saga for other reasons).  I am going to visit the recruiting center on Tuesday, but in the meantime just wondering if you have any suggestions. Thanks!



Discuss your situation with the person that did your recruiting medical.


----------



## aesop081 (5 May 2006)

double0three said:
			
		

> Also I have another question for you Kincanucks if that's OK.
> 
> Basically I am wondering how often mistakes are made by the Medical Officer in Ottawa.  The reason being, is that I did my eye test back in February (same doctor who apparently tests all the pilot applicants for the CFRC in Halifax) and he informed me that my eyes were up to standard for the pilot profession.  I don't have the detailed eye test sheet with me at the moment from when I got assessed, but I'm pretty sure I was in the detailed range set out on the website (not only 20/20 vision (category V1) but I'm pretty sure the refraction numbers were within the acceptable range too.  All of a sudden I got a letter stating my eyes did not meet the standard.  This is the first I heard that was the case, and this is not the first letter I receieved from the medical office in Ottawa (on going medical saga for other reasons).  I am going to visit the recruiting center on Tuesday, but in the meantime just wondering if you have any suggestions. Thanks!



Kincanucks will certainly have an answer for you on your eyes but i suspect that, even though the MO at CFRC said you were good-to-go, that DRDC Toronto ( the old DCIEM, the organization that has the final word for aircrew) may have been of the oposite opinion.  Not saying that this is necessarily the case but it very well may be. I know that when i remustered to aircrew, the Base flight surgeon said i was good put that DCIEM still had to aprove.


----------



## double0three (5 May 2006)

Yeah I agree that the MO in Ottawa or TO has the final say.  I'm just wondering if their standards are even stricter than the specifics that are listed on the website? There is pretty detailed info available there, which I cannot find at the moment.


----------



## mbhabfan (5 May 2006)

IS it standard procedure for a letter to be sent out regarding medical problems?  I failed on the vision test according to them but not according to my eye doctor.  I was told no letter would be sent


----------



## kincanucks (5 May 2006)

mbhabfan said:
			
		

> IS it standard procedure for a letter to be sent out regarding medical problems?  I failed on the vision test according to them but not according to my eye doctor.  I was told no letter would be sent



Yes it is but you wouldn't receive a letter just about your vision unless it prevented you from joining the forces all together


----------



## double0three (5 May 2006)

The reason I got the letter was due to other medical matters that need to be cleared up before I can join at all.  The vision thing was just an aside kind of stuck at the bottom of the letter.  A big long better regarding I need orthopedic assessment to see if my slightly fallen arches in my feet will prevent me from running.  Then at the bottom, something to the tune of: "Oh by the way, you better pick another trade since your vision doesn't meet the standards for pilot"


----------



## Zach15 (19 May 2006)

Another update on my progress...

    I was enrolled today in Saint John, New Brunswick. I signed a 12 year contract as Pilot. I had to do a bunch of paperwork and then pledge allegiance to the queen in front of my parents, and three other officer cadets who were enrolled at the same time as me. I was the only one going airforce, the other three were all army - engineers.

   Next sunday my flight leaves to take me to IAP in St. Jean Quebec, which will last until July 28th. I have august off, unless I can find a month of work before University starts again.

     So thats me. I am now one of you guys and just need to learn how to act like it!  I am very excited for IAP - but its coming soon.
                 
                             Take care all, wish me luck on my course!

                                   - OCdt. Sawyer


----------



## ROTP Applicant (19 May 2006)

Congrats on your enrollment and good luck at the Mega!


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (19 May 2006)

Good luck Zach! Keep in touch.


----------



## double0three (23 May 2006)

Congrats Zach!  Sounds very exciting for you, and sad to say that I probably won't be joining you.

My medical nonsense that has been going on the past few months has unfortunately delayed me past the date for which I can apply for ROTP for this year.  So I'm probably going to start persuing other opportunities.  Maybe next year I will think about applying again.  But since for unknown reasons they said my eyes aren't good enough for Pilot, I will have to think long and hard whether I will want to try for navigator or not next year.  We shall see.

Good luck to all who are in, and those trying to get in.  Not sure if this is a closed book for me just yet, but I am quite sure that it will be at least a year before anything important happens to me with the military.  I'll probably watch these boards off and on, until I know whats going on for sure.  Thanks for everyone's help during this long process!


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (24 May 2006)

Sorry to hear that double.


> Maybe next year I will think about applying again.  But since for unknown reasons they said my eyes aren't good enough for Pilot, I will have to think long and hard whether I will want to try for navigator or not next year.


Just an unwanted suggestion, but if you are thinking of applying next year, get the documentation from the specialist and continue to do PT etc. until then. (Unless Pilot was all you could see yourself doing in the CF.) Mind you, a lot can change in one year believe me.

Good luck with your decision! For me, I am torn between reapplying to 32 or sticking it out here and taking my computer skills to the Reserves as a Sig Op or Comm Research. Part of it will depend on if they close CEOTP or not in the coming year and we'll have to see what they think about me withdrawing from the process for personal reasons. Some say I should be fine; others say forget it. For now, I will just continue to spot 130's and 144's through the fence at 412 with my geeky little scanner thinking about what could have been. LoL - pathetic.

Anyway, who cares about me - good luck double. Try for Nav! and you're right - it is hard to stay off army.ca.


----------



## double0three (25 May 2006)

Pilot is what initially drew me to the forces to begin with, but I would still be interested in Navigator.  And if I do end up having to reapply and whatnot I would definately get the medical docs beforehand 

But anywho I'll keep you all updated, and MikeG and Zach do the same.


----------



## Astrodog (20 Jul 2006)

Finally got the process started myself, did very well in the aptitude test and had the medical today... opto and blood work on tuesday and monday respectively... then interview and fitness before the end of the month and hopefully will be able to get into an aircrew slot shortly thereafter! The recruiting staff are starting to call me by name  ;D


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (20 Jul 2006)

Good luck Astro. Try not to laugh during the step test...

Are you going through CFRC Ottawa? I thought I remember seeing in another post that you were from the area....


----------



## SupersonicMax (20 Jul 2006)

Zach15 said:
			
		

> Another update on my progress...
> 
> I was enrolled today in Saint John, New Brunswick. *I signed a 12 year contract as Pilot*. I had to do a bunch of paperwork and then pledge allegiance to the queen in front of my parents, and three other officer cadets who were enrolled at the same time as me. I was the only one going airforce, the other three were all army - engineers.
> 
> ...



I'd say more like 14-15 right now...  4 yrs University + 7 yrs after WINGS (not university, which is probably 2-3 years after university grad to get your wings...)

Max


----------



## Astrodog (24 Jul 2006)

MikeG said:
			
		

> Good luck Astro. Try not to laugh during the step test...
> 
> Are you going through CFRC Ottawa? I thought I remember seeing in another post that you were from the area....



Negative, I am through CFRC London. Hopefully the tests go swimmingly, opto next tues and going to get blood taken that day as well  :-\  ... But just had Tiger 423 (CH-146) fly over my house inbound CYXU, so that definatly got me excited and motivated again!


----------



## Astrodog (3 Oct 2006)

medical checked out and finally got my date in stone, serial 6301 running 16-20 of october, anybody else on this aircrew? Guess I'll know my fate more or less in 13 days


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (3 Oct 2006)

Good luck 'dog! Let us know how it goes.

Do you have any flying experience? (Not that it really matters...)


MG


----------



## Astrodog (3 Oct 2006)

Yeah, have my rec permit right now(made sure not to get PPL prior to aircrew, am just waiting on a pass/fail to fly the PPL flight test), learned to fly on the mighty DA20-C1! Not getting too worked up about aircrew, it is what it is and I'm sure if I listen to instructions and fly the instruments I will be fine.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (3 Oct 2006)

I trained on an Eclipse last summer; I absolutely love that airplane. (beats a 172 any day IMHO). I originally started on a Katana and made the switch after a flight with a friend. I love spinning Diamond products!  > 

Anyway, as I mentioned, best of luck! BTW, good move on the RPP. I did the same - A CPL would be a lot of money and time before re-testing for aircrew (but you don't need to worry  8) ) Not to mention, when I show friends family etc. the Eclipse, they usually say "I'm not getting in that effin' thing!" So there is no need to spend a couple of thousand more to be able to carry more than one Px...

MG


----------



## Astrodog (18 Oct 2006)

Currently at 8 wing.. absolutely loved it here... met the standards for pilot, but not air nav... class of 9, 5 pilot and 1 also made air nav... now onto toronto for the meds!


----------



## double0three (18 Oct 2006)

good luck!!


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (18 Oct 2006)

Good for you Astro! 'Member to save to those pints 'till _after_ the meds!!   

Good luck & keep in touch!


----------



## Astrodog (21 Oct 2006)

Well, medicals are all done... wont know for a few weeks forsure but the doc said that there wasn't anything that stood out to him that would be an issue. Only catch was that I didn't fit the J Ranger or the Griff, so no exciting world of Tac Hel for me! But the good news is that I do fit the Hawk which means the dream is still alive! Pretty exciting stuff, though now I have to play the dreaded waiting game... Even if something comes up the entire experience at 8 wing and Downsview was just awesome, had a good bunch of candidates and we had a blast together, if anybody has any Qs about the aircrew process feel free to ask!


----------



## SupersonicMax (21 Oct 2006)

That's weird.  You are not fit for Helo and they let you into the trade...  On my Aircrew Serial, one guy was cut for this reason.

Max


----------



## Astrodog (22 Oct 2006)

Well I wouldnt go so far as to say Im in the trade yet, so hopefully they don't look at this as an issue... I was told that you have to not fit into 2 training aircraft for it to be an issue by the Aircrew Flight Surgeon so knock on wood... I cant see this being an issue as I'm not a large individual, just a shade over 6' and there was another fellow on my serial that was also in my boat.. so that would be eliminating a huge cross section of people from the trade for being essentially of average height. Out of 5 of us I think there was only 1 who fit in all aircraft types, 2 didnt fit the J Ranger and 2 didnt fit the hawk.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (22 Oct 2006)

Hey - if it doesn't work out, at least you tried and you know it was for reasons out of your control. Keep in touch...


----------



## Astrodog (22 Oct 2006)

agreed... but i'm definatly confident, I must've barely not made the measurements and the Flight Surgeon didnt see anything at all wrong with it and had nothing but positives for me, so Im not too worried!


----------

